# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث "مدى حق العامل في حرمه حياته الخاصة في أماكن العمل" .. د. غنام محمد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*مدى حق العامل في حرمه حياته الخاصة في أماكن العمل* 


الأستاذ الدكتور 

*غنام محمد غنام* 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي 

وعميد كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة الأسبق 


موضوع البحث :

يعالج هذا البحث موضوع أبعاد الحق في الحياة الخاصة للعامل في أماكن العمل، للتعرف على مدى سلطة رب العمل ، أو إدارة الشركة التي يعمل لديها العامل ، أو إدارة الجهة العامة التي يعمل بها الموظف 

في القيام بأعمال تشكل تدخلا في حياته الخاصة ، كالمراقبة بالكاميرات ، وتسجيل المكالمات ، وقراءة المراسلات الورقية والإلكترونية.


للطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق

----------

